# [HTTPD]TYPO3 - Installationsproblem

## cp

Hi,

hat schon jemand typo3 version 3.5 auf eine gentoo-box installietrt(1.4 x86)?

I'ch benutze:

net-www/apache

      Latest version available: 1.3.27-r3

net-www/mod_ssl

      Latest version available: 2.8.14

net-www/mod_throttle

      Latest version available: 3.1.2-r1

net-www/mod_gzip

      Latest version available: 1.3.19.1a-r1

net-www/mod_dav

      Latest version available: 1.0.3-r1

net-www/mod_contribs

      Latest version available: 1.0.8-r1

dev-php/mod_php

      Latest version available: 4.3.1

dev-perl/mod_perl

      Latest version available: 1.27-r1

dev-db/mysql

      Latest version available: 3.23.56

dev-php/php

      Latest version available: 4.3.1

media-libs/freetype

      Latest version available: 2.1.4

media-gfx/imagemagick

      Latest version available: 5.5.6

Das Problem ist, das nach dem Ändern des Passwortes im 1-2-3-Tool, die Fehlermelung im Mozilla auftaucht, das die Seite keine Daten enthält (page does not 

contain data). Soweit ich das sehe ist das auch richtig.

Hat jemand Ideen?

PS: Hat jemand ein ebuild? Das wäre echt ok!

Danke im vorraus

/CrPy

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

beforegod

----------

## cp

Siehe hier (Englisch)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50331

----------

## kENNy_

Hi,

test mal bitte dies hier!

kENNy

----------

## RaymaN

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne Tyop3 installieren. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Ein ebuild von dem Teil gibt es ja anscheinend noch nicht oder?

bye bye

ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ein ebuild und eine Erklärung warum das ebuild noch nicht im Portage ist findest du hier.

Tobias

----------

## MrTom

 *RaymaN wrote:*   

> ich würde auch gerne Tyop3 installieren. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Ein ebuild von dem Teil gibt es ja anscheinend noch nicht oder?

 

Die Typo3-Installation ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Ob da ein Ebuild viel bringt...

Wichtig ist IM zu haben. Habe die neuste ImageMagick installiert und die benötigte 4.x-Version zusätzlich drauf. Geht ohne Probleme. Wenn Du eine fertige ImageMagich 4 brauchst (sind nur ein paar Dateien) einfach melden.

Es sind eigentlich 3 Dinge, die wichtig sind:

1. Vor der Installation alles genau nachlesen, welche Tools mit welcher Option installiert sein sollten. Aber eigentlich sollte man ja immer alle Handbücher lesen, bevor man was installiert  :Wink:  Das kann man dann ja sehr schön mir USE steuern. Nur IM 4 ist nicht im eBuild, alles andere macht keine Probleme.

2. Man sollte sich bei der Installation viel Zeit nehmen! Man kann da 1000 Optionen einstellen. Vor allem in Bezug auf Pfade und Optionen zu den externen Tools.

3. Wenn das Teil mal installiert ist, kann man noch nicht damit umgehen!

Werde bei der nächsten Installation mal alles gut Dokumentieren und ins Forum stellen.

----------

## RaymaN

danke, die anleitung nehm ich gern.

tja, ich will da aber mehrere präsenzen drauf laufen lassen und nicht für jede typo3 installieren. hat dafür jemand ne anleitung?

bye bye

ray  :Cool: 

----------

## MrTom

Was Du brauchst ist die Freesite-Extension.

Findet man eigentlich alles auf typo3.org.

Schau dir die Seite mal genauer an. Da gibt es wirklich sehr viele Infos.

----------

## kENNy_

 *Quote:*   

> tja, ich will da aber mehrere präsenzen drauf laufen lassen und nicht für jede typo3 installieren. hat dafür jemand ne anleitung? 

 

noch ein wenig Geduld, hierzu gibt es bald ein feines kleines Script. Steht nur noch nicht fest wo dies released wird.  :Smile: 

kENNy

----------

## RaymaN

hmmmm, na das wär ja cool.

 :Cool: 

bye bye

ray

----------

## RaymaN

 *kENNy_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tja, ich will da aber mehrere präsenzen drauf laufen lassen und nicht für jede typo3 installieren. hat dafür jemand ne anleitung?  
> 
> noch ein wenig Geduld, hierzu gibt es bald ein feines kleines Script. Steht nur noch nicht fest wo dies released wird. 
> 
> kENNy

 

Hallo kENNy,

sag mal wird dein Skript mit der Installation von dem Typo3-Ebuild kompatibel sein? Weil das scheint ja die Typo3 Sachen unter /usr/local/typo3 zu schmeissen.

bye bye

Ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## kENNy_

 *Quote:*   

> sag mal wird dein Skript mit der Installation von dem Typo3-Ebuild kompatibel sein? Weil das scheint ja die Typo3 Sachen unter /usr/local/typo3 zu schmeissen.

 

das wird hoffentlich zu allem kompatibel sein, solche sachen kann man selbstverständlich konfigurieren  :Wink: 

kENNy

----------

## RaymaN

kENNy_:

was heißt eigentlich: Wo es released wird???

Na, hier im forum oder?

bye bye

ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## kENNy_

nö, wohl eher auf www.t3h.de  :Wink: 

aber ich werde es hier posten  :Wink: 

next week is UG treffen, danach bestimmt...

kENNy

----------

## RaymaN

HAllo,

bin gerade dabei mal typo3 aufzusetzen und leider bekomme ich immer den folgenden fehler:

```

USE="testsite" emerge typo3

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-www/typo3-3.5.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) typo3_src-3.5.0-3.tar.bz2

!!! No message digest entry found for file "testsite-3.5.0.zip."

!!! Most likely a temporary problem. Try 'emerge rsync' again later.

!!! If you are certain of the authenticity of the file then you may type

!!! the following to generate a new digest:

!!!   ebuild /usr/portage/category/package/package-version.ebuild digest

```

jemand eine idee was ich da machen kann?

thanx & bye bye

ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Steht doch da  :Wink:  Entweder warten bis irgendein Developer gemerkt hat, dass der Digest nicht stimmt, einen Bugreport aufmachen damit ersteres schneller geht oder du erstellst den Digest selber ....

Tobias

----------

## MrTom

 *RaymaN wrote:*   

> USE="testsite" emerge typo3

 

Wo hast Du den ebuild her? Im Portage ist nichts zu finden! Scheinbar fehlen zu der Datei "testsite-3.5.0.zip" die Einträge unter files. Kann man aber selber nachbauen.  Steht aber ja auch schon in Deiner Fehlermeldung drin, wie es geht  :Wink: 

----------

## RaymaN

hallo,

ja ich hab das ebuild genommen welches kenny mal gepostet hat (s.o.). wie erstell ich denn das digest von einem zip-file, denn so wie es da steht funkt es nicht!!!

ray

----------

## kENNy_

je nachdem welche page du willst, solltest Du

```
USE="testsite" ebuild /path/to/typo3.ebuild digest
```

eingeben. Hierbei kannst Du: testsite, freesite oder dummy verwenden.

mfg

kENNy

----------

## RaymaN

Hallo,

ich bekomme bei erweiterungs-manager, wenn ich online nach ext. sehen will folgende fehlermedlung:

```

Warning: fopen(): URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in /home/httpd/htdocs/typo3/typo3_src-3.5.0/t3lib/class.t3lib_div.php on line 1179

Warning: fopen(http://ter.typo3.com/?id=t3_extrep&tx_extrep[T3instID]=N%2FA&tx_extrep[returnUrl]=http%3A%2F%2Fintranet%2Ftypo3%2Fmod%2Ftools%2Fem%2Findex.php%3Fter_connect%3D1&tx_extrep[gzcompress]=1&tx_extrep[user][fe_u]=&tx_extrep[user][fe_p]=&tx_extrep[cmd]=currentListing): failed to open stream: no suitable wrapper could be found in /home/httpd/htdocs/typo3/typo3_src-3.5.0/t3lib/class.t3lib_div.php on line 1179

```

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

bye bye,

ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## MrTom

[quote="RaymaN"]ich bekomme bei erweiterungs-manager, wenn ich online nach ext. sehen will folgende fehlermedlung[/code]

Schau Dir mal die Config von Apache/PHO an. Liegt nicht direkt an Typo3. Php darf bei Dir scheinbar keine Verbindung zu einer externen Url aufnehmen.

Leider kommt ich gerade nicht an meine Config ran. Steht aber auch auf typo3.org.

----------

## kENNy_

in der php.ini fehlt Dir:

```
allow_url_fopen = On
```

mfg

kENNy

----------

